# Cage pictures "Set-up's"



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Post your Cage Pictures Here. Please.


I would post mine but it is not Finished Yet.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

This is my cage:


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I need an updated one since I have tons more toys now. But here's a really basic/boring cage set up.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I just got a ferret nation yesterday...


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I love your Setup Forensic. What is in your digging box? Dirt?
I wanna do that but they might kick it every where.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

That's their litter box. 


'course, they do use it as a digging box too... :lol:


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

how do you get your rats to leave the hammocks in the cage???? mine always chew them down.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My rats chewed a teensy bit on one hammock and haven't touched any of the rest of them (knocks wood). They aren't much of chewers anyway.

Some people have had luck hanging hamster balls or colanders as hammocks to dissaude chewy rats.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

ALL my ratties simulatiosly decided to telepathically tell eachother fleece is good for chewing D: Three cages and I'm seeing more and more fleece chewing every cleaning lol and in three different cages too! They havn't chewed on it for a couple of MONTHS but suddenly chew chew chew.

They have some ratty broadcast I'm not aware of, I'm stealing that rat sized ham radio and throwing it in the pond XD


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

My girls cage is pretty cute, not much too it though. I'd like to get them a ferret nation but they won't let me litter train them.


----------



## becky123 (May 30, 2007)

Here are my 2 cages:

Girls cage:









Boys cage:









x


----------



## bammargera23 (Jun 16, 2007)

this is my babys cage.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Most of my boys live in a Ferret Nation.

Top floor:










Bottom floor:


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

WOW, I love your cage setup! And Especially all the Colors!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

My cage is two modified Ferret Nations connected with zip ties.  Some call me a cage ho 



















More cage pictures of mine can be seen here.


----------



## Lestette (Jun 16, 2007)

Those are some amazing cages... I don't like posting after that last one... no one can stand up to that cage, lol.

This is one cage that I have...









And this is the other one...









Lol, don't look like much, they aren't decorated up in the picture... and the second one is new and I haven't jazzed it up yet ^_^


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

yea all yours are better than mine...

Heres Alyssas... ((sorry its sideway and so big))....

Heres Alyssas cage...









and TempleTons...









and both next to eachother... ((i know Alyssa needs a bigger cage))...









and heres videos of there cages sorta ((so you get the idea))....


----------



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

If you posted pics before you probably already heard this but, what are the demensions of those cages, and why are your rats alone? I suggest (instead of buying allecia a templeton sized cage) you get templeton fixed and combine two templeton sized cages. more room and socialization for both rats.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Well yea i plan on getting TempleTon fixed.. i just cant do it till i start working. and if i dont get him fixed then im ganna get a ferret nation cage, close the ladder door thing to seporate the floors and get Alyssa and TempleTon a friend(s). ((i plan to get the ferret nation cage either way))
if you se there cages are next to eachother... and there always comunicating through the cages. Nothing can be done till i move but i am working on getting bigger cages.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Fuzzie said:


> If you posted pics before you probably already heard this but, what are the demensions of those cages, and why are your rats alone? I suggest (instead of buying allecia a templeton sized cage) you get templeton fixed and combine two templeton sized cages. more room and socialization for both rats.


Yeah, just drop that. We've ALL fussed at her at one time or another and I don't wanna hear about anymore arguments on the forums. ^^;


----------

